# Baby rats hiding



## wow221 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi my two new boys that I just adopted, have recently got a new cage (yesterday) and they have done nothing but hide in their igloo since I bought the cage for them, are they scared or something? or is it a trust thing?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

It's probably both. they are in a new cage, they have no idea if it's their territory or another rat's. Some will be adventurous but some will be scared. If they don't trust you they often will be more scared of a new environment if they trust you since they are know you did the change they trust you that it is part of their territory. So it's both.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Since your rats are fairly new to you, they may just be timid of you right now because you are unfamiliar to them. The cage is also something unfamiliar which they may need a little time to adjust to.
From my own experience, my baby Mocha was extremely timid when I got her and wouldn't come out of her igloo either, not for treats or anything. She was terrified of me. I know people say you shouldn't pick up your rat's hiding place to get to them, but strangely enough that actually worked for me. Mocha hid all day long, wouldn't come out when I was near, and when she came out if I walked by she would dart back into her igloo. What I did was I took her igloo out during the day so I could scoop her out when I wanted some time with her, and so she could see me at all times. You don't have to take the igloo out all day like I did, but it might just help to take it out when you want to take them out or pet them. 
I put Mocha in the bathtub with me, so she had to be close to me. I sat there with her in the tub for a few hours each day (gradually increasing the time every day until I was up to 4 hrs), and within about a week, she was cuddled up to me, and actually poked her head out to see me when I came by her cage. Also when you take them out, try scattering some varied treats around in their exploring area. This way, if they find a treat that they like while out exploring, and they realize that they'll get one when they come out with you, they associate play-time and being with you with treats and fun. It's just going to take some time for them to realize that you're their friend not their foe, and since they're still new and you're a giant to them, they're going to be afraid of you at first (especially if they haven't been handled since birth and are not used to people or have had traumatic past experiences of some sort). It's all a part of trust training. c:
In addition, to help my rat become more social, I got her a temporary house with a closed back and a completely open face. In an igloo a rat has the ability to block up the entrance with bedding and hide out completely (like mine did for awhile; she was scooting out underneath the side of the igloo when she came out to get food, because she knew I couldn't see her through the side of the igloo either). So I got her a little hamster cuddle type thing that she could go into but not block the door up because the door was the only option out of the nesting house. Half of a tissue box can also work well for this exercise. Your rats will have a nesting box to cuddle in, but they also have a full opening through which they can always see you whenever you walk by and can't hide completely because they can't really block off the entrance. 
These are just some suggestions I can give based on my own experience, though I'm sure a lot of other people will have many more suggestions that will better apply to you and your ratties. c: Hope that your little boys warm up to you soon!


----------



## wow221 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks alot! I was testing out the whole take out the igloo thing, but they seem so frightened when they have almost no where to hide, they cuddle together in the corner of the cage and sleep with one eye open. I just started trust training with them, and one baby will come to my hand and take a fruity pebble or yougie and run back but the other won't, he'll sniff my hand and then walk back to the back of their igloo and lay there. I just don't want to frighten them by taking out the igloo when im around but I also want them to explore it and get used to the new cage.


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, for some little ratties having nowhere to hide just may not be best for them. It worked for my rat, but that's not to say it will work out for all rats of course, since all rats are different. Sometimes taking baby steps in trust training is the best option. Even just sitting by, talking to them in a low, calm voice while they're in their igloo, or putting your hand in the cage for some time can help them get used to you. If your ratties aren't comfortable yet with no igloo, then just continue with more calm measures. c: They will warm up to you, it'll just take some time. Patience and day-to-day coaxing and talking to them should help. They're still babes, so it'll be a little while before they come around and break through. Who knows--when you have your hand in there, one day they may just decide to come out and investigate what you're all about!
I've heard some people talk about having no hiding place in their cages until the rats are used to them, and I've also heard of some people who prefer to let their rats hide until they decide to explore on their own. So it's all based on experimentation with your own rats' personalities, and what you feel works best for you among all the options. <3 Best of luck to you and your baby boys!


----------



## wow221 (Oct 24, 2012)

They're very weird, they have no problem with me picking them up or anything, they like to hide in my shirt and rough house together in there, they just don't seem confident without some sort of dark space where they can't be seen, So I changed their igloo with a tissue box for now, and they seem to be exploring a little more, so we'll see what happens! Thank you very much for your response!


----------

